#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Гелуг >  > > >  >  >  Великий Учитель школы Гелуг российского буддизма XII Пандито Хамбо Лама Д.Д.Итигэлов

## Еше Нинбо

http://datsan.buryatia.ru/itigelov/

*Жизнеописание*

По сохранившейся родословной Итигэлов родился в 1852 году в местности Улзы-Добо (юго-восточный берег озера Сагаан Нур, ныне территория Оронгойской сельской администрации Иволгинского района Республики Бурятия). У его отца Мантагарай Этигэла были 3 сына и дочь. Лишившись родителей, Итигэлову рано пришлось начать работать. С детства он отличался целеустремленным и независимым характером.

С середины 60-х годов 19 века более 20 лет Итигэлов обучался в Анинском дацане - крупном духовном, философском и культурном центре, находящемся в трехстах километрах от его родины. Настоятелем дацана в этот период был Хойто Ламхай Аюшин Галдан. Он определил Итигэлову стипендию за счёт жителей сел Ойбонт, Тохорюкта, Нурэй и Могой. Поскольку Итигэлов был казачьего сословия и должен был нести службу, жители этих сёл также выплачивали отступные от службы в течении 20 лет.

Годы учебы Итигэлова пришлись на сложное время для иноверцев. Это был период принудительного крещения бурят и других народов Сибири и Дальнего Востока, что сопровождалось и подкупом (за крещение платили немалые деньги, освобождали от налогов и пр.), и ограничением духовных связей с Монголией и Тибетом. Итигэлов после обучения в Анинском дацане защитил высокие духовные звания гэбши, затем габжи и достиг в науках высокого совершенства. Известно, что во время учебы в Анинском дацане он совершенствовал свои знания и в Цугольском дацане (ныне находится на территории Читинской области). После окончания учебы в Анинском дацане и службы в разных дацанах Итигэлов снова начал в 1895 году обучение на медицинском факультете в Тамчинском (Гусиноозерском) дацане. 

В 1898 г. Итигэлов вернулся в Янгажинский дацан, где был зачислен в штатные ламы. Он преподавал буддийскую философию, одновременно исполняя обязанности Гэсхы Ламы Цогчен дугана. В 1903 г. его назначают Ширээтэ Ламой Янгажинского дацана. В этой должности он ведет активную общественную деятельность. Высокая образованность, авторитет среди духовенства и местного населения способствовали тому, что его избрали депутатом Удинского округа. 

С началом русско-японской войны (1904 г.) прихожане Янгажинского дацана казаки Янгажинской станицы призываются и направляются на фронт. Ширээтэ Итигэлов проводит обряды по защите уходящих на фронт земляков. В период военных действий, в целях совершения добродетели для воинов, погибших и пострадавших во время войны, особенно воинов-милостынедателей Янгажинского дацана, под руководством Ширээтэ Итигэлова строится Чойра-дуган и Дэважин-дуган, прилагаются большие усилия для просветительской деятельности среди верующих и мирян. За усердие и верноподаничество Ширээтэ Янгажинского дацана Итигэлов царскими указами награждается шейной и нагрудной медалями. 

Весной 1910 года XI Пандито Хамбо лама Иролтуев наносит визит в Янгажинский дацан и предлагает Д.Д.Итигэлову выставить на выборы свою кандидатуру на пост Пандито Хамбо Ламы, в связи с предполагаемой собственной отставкой. Через год (19 марта 1911 г.), пройдя непростую процедуру выборов в Резиденции Пандито Хамбо ламы (Тамчинский дацан) Д.Д.Итигэлов был избран и приведен к присяге в сане ХII Пандито Хамбо Ламы Ламайского духовенства Восточной Сибири. 

В начале февраля 1913 года ХII Пандито Хамбо лама Итигэлов приглашается на празднование 300-летия дома Романовых в столицу Российской империи Санкт-Петербург. Делегация ламаистского духовенства была принята в Департаменте по религиозным делам Министерства Внутренних дел. 19 февраля Пандито Хамба Лама Итигэлов провел торжественный молебен за здравие и благоденствие Императора и всего царского дома в Санкт-Петербурском буддийском храме «Гунзечойнэй». Он присутствовал на торжественном обеде в честь 300-летия дома Романовых и от имени всех бурят, духовных и светских, произнес поздравительную речь. Затем делегация была удостоена личной аудиенции Императора, на которой Пандито Хамбе Ламе Итигэлову был пожалован «За отличное усердие» Орден Святого Станислава III степени. 

Вскоре, после возвращения делегации из Санкт-Петербурга, началась Первая Мировая война. По инициативе Пандито Хамбо Ламы Итигэлова в Верхнеудинске было создано «Общебурятское общество», куда вошли 120 духовных и светских лиц. Главной задачей нового общества было привлечение населения к оказанию финансовой и материальной помощи государству. Благодаря деятельности этого общества было собрано 130000 рублей, продукты питания, обмундирование, медицинские принадлежности и установлен в прифронтовой полосе лазарет. 

В 1915 году Пандито Хамба Лама Итигэлов с Дамби Хэшэктуевым объехал все дацаны. На собранные деньги они приобрели одежду, обувь, полотенца, табачные изделия, ягоды, сахар, товары повседневной потребности и отправили к Пасхе на действующий фронт и в госпитали. Кроме этого, в прифронтовые госпитали для оказания помощи и лечения раненых были направлены эмчи-ламы во главе с Кенсур Хамбо Ламой Иролтуевым. За особые труды и заслуги по оказанию помощи лицам, призванным на войну, а также семьям раненных и павших Император Николай Второй пожаловал Пандито Хамбо Ламе Итигэлову орден Святой Анны II степени и медаль. 

Д.Д.Итигэлов был Председателем II Общебурятского сьезда, который прошел в июле 1917 года в Тамчинском дацане. Вскоре после этого он в связи с болезнью сложил с себя полномочия Пандито Хамбо Ламы и вернулся в Янгажинский дацан, где занимался просветительской деятельностью и лечебной практикой. Он создал труды по буддийской философии (их более 50), написал фундаментальный труд по тибетской фармакологии «Жор», оставил духовное завещание своим прихожанам, ученикам и потомкам. 

15 июня 1927 года в возрасте 75 лет ХП Пандито Хамбо Лама Итигэлов в присутствии лам Янгажинского дацана попросил прочитать для него молитву «Благопожелание уходящему» (Нуга Намши). Ламы не могли решиться и тогда он начал ее читать сам. Ламы присоединились к чтению молитвы и после окончания обряда, и в соответствии с завещанием Д.Д.Итигэлова поместили его в позе лотоса в бумхан (саркофаг) и оставили в захоронении в местности Хухэ Зурхэн (в Иволгинском районе Республики Бурятия). 

*Возвращение*

В 1955 году, в соответствии с завещанием Итигэлова ХVII Пандито Хамбо Лама Лубсан Нима Дармаев с группой лам подняли саркофаг с телом ХП Пандито Хамбо Ламы Итигэлова и убедившись в неизменности его тела, провели необходимые обряды, сменили одежду и вновь поместили в бумхан. 

В 1973 году XIX Пандито Хамбо Лама Жамбал Доржо Гомбоев с ламами Иволгинского дацана повторно осмотрели тело ХП Пандито Хамбо Ламы Итигэлова и, убедившись в его сохранности, поместили в бумхан. 

10 сентября 2002 года ХХIV Пандито Хамбо Лама Дамба Аюшеев с группой лам Иволгинского дацана в присутствии светских лиц (эксперты-криминалисты и др.) вскрыли бумхан Хамбо Ламы Итигэлова и, выполнив необходимые ритуальные действия, перенесли его в Иволгинский дацан. 

Таким образом, доступные к настоящему времени историко-архивные материалы, воспоминания старожилов, сохранившиеся сведения в библиотеках дацанов позволяют только наметить основные вехи жизненного пути одного из выдающихся духовных лидеров северного буддизма XII Пандито Хамба Лама Д.Д.Итигэлова. Детали и обстоятельства каждого этапа жизни требуют дополнительного изучения. Феномен обретения тела Учителя вызвал активность и интерес буддистов (не только в России, но и за её пределами) к изучению духовного наследия Учителя, более глубокому познанию образа его жизни, исторического фона и других обстоятельств его духовной и общественной деятельности.

*Буддийские Учителя современности о Хамбо ламе Итигэлове:*

«Лишь немногие Бодхисаттвы силою величайшего сострадания к нам способны совершить подобное». 
Его Святейшество Далай лама XIV 

“Я не могу дать точное объяснение этому феномену. Есть факты о том, что Тело Досточтимого ламы Цонкапы размером с локоть пребывало в подобном состоянии, но в 50-х годах оно было утрачено. Также я слышал о ламе, который добился схожего состояния, но был съеден червями, поскольку напутствовал своим ученикам не оберегать от них свое тело. Честно говоря, я затрудняюсь сказать, что же это такое…». 
Богдо Гэгэн Джебзун Дамба


«Мое мнение – Итигэлов осуществил уникальный, не имеющий аналогов в истории человечества эксперимент».
Александр Качаров, художник-танкописец

Фильм "Послание Хамбо-ламы" он-лайн:
http://video.mail.ru/mail/bogachev.ilya/367/1483.html

----------

Chikara (04.10.2011), Дондог (04.10.2011), Кунсанг (28.12.2011), Нико (12.10.2011), Пема Ванчук (31.10.2011)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Послание   Хамбо   Ламы   Итигэлова  своему народу  


Благословенный Тремя драгоценностями1 незабвенного  Ламы 

Совершенствует свой Ум безопасно и постоянно,

Создавая возможность десяти важных встреч.

Богатство молодого друга, только в раннем накоплении благодеяний.

Видение золотой горы Сумеру, подобно встрече с пятью Скандхами2.

Не страдает, в покое ли ваше драгоценное тело?

Будьте чистым среди моря грязи в опасное и смутное время,

Как цветок пяти Скандх, подобно раскидистому дереву держащее выросшее место.

Светлые и добрые пять устремления ваши, не тронуты инеем или градом?

Этими словами довожу Учение для напоминания и сохранения!

Нашедшего человеческую драгоценную свободу – трудно найти!

Встретившего Драгоценное Учение Будды – трудно встретить!

К хозяину здешнему – Очирдари Ламе – трудно попасть и пообщаться!!!

Отдавшись обману опасных для жизни деяний,

Достигнешь предела в этой жизни, и беззаботно шагая,

Подгоняемый красной энергией кармы своей,

Ведущий на встречу к хозяину смерти.

Во время одинокого ухода в следующий мир,

Все твое богатство, родные, близкие,

Оставшись на родной стороне, не последуют за тобой.

Эти богатства безумно собранные и накопленные,

Превратятся в особый яд и станут бесполезными,

Так учили все предыдущие Будды.

Бесстрастно изучив земную жизнь, начинайте с сегодняшнего дня

Практику Десяти Благих Деяний3 – незамедлительно!!!

Больше особо сказанного нет в моем окончательном  послании ,

Когда пребываю в данной жизни.



Перевод XXIV  Хамбо   Ламы  Дамбы Аюшеева







Комментарии:

1. Три драгоценности - Будда, Дхарма, Сангха.

2. Пять Скандх - основа буддийского описания реальности, буквально означает пять совокупностей - единый процесс восприятия реальности живым существом разбит для удобства разъяснения на пять аспектов:

Рупа - скандха или совокупность воспринимаемого (весь обективный мир живого существа, включая его физическое тело);

Видана - скандха - восприятие или чувство (приятное, неприятное и нейтральное);

Самджня - скандха - различение, функциональный разум;

Санскара - скандха - совокупность подсознательных импульсов (принятия, отвержения и безразличия), формирующих весь спектр восприятия живых существ;

Виджняна - скандха - осознание, имеющее 6 аспектов: осознание видимого, слышимого, обоняемого, вкушаемого, осязаемого и работы ума.

3. Практика десяти Благих намерений - отказаться от десяти грехов тела, языка, сознания. Практика нравственности, основанная на воздержании от десяти недобродетелей.

Три физические недобродетели:

лишение жизни живого существа; 
воровство; 
сексуальный проступок, разврат. 
Четыре недобродетели речи:

ложь; 
злословие (вносить распри или раздоры); 
грубость; 
пустословие. 
Три недобродетели ума:

зависть; 
злонамеренность; 
ложные взгляды (представлять несуществуюшее существующим). 

http://etegelov.ru/message

----------

Chikara (04.10.2011)

----------


## Роман С

Увидев нетленное тело Ламы , совсем не чувствуешь себя перед мёртвым телом . Скорее именно Наставник в медитации - удивительно .

----------


## Homer

> Он создал труды по буддийской философии (их более 50)


Есть ли более подробная информация про труды Хамбо-Ламы?

----------

